# Measures



## FA to the Bone (Jun 26, 2007)

*Dear LADIES and Esteemed GENTLEMEN

Considering that is difficult for a foreigner (like me) understand the American System of Measures, and the reciprocal is also true, here goes some help:

1' = 0.3048 m ; 1" = 0.0254 m 
(v.g., someone measure 6'4", it equals to 1,93 m)

1 lbs = 0.4536 kg 
(v.g., someone weighs 250lbs, it equals to 113,40 kg)

Thank for your atention!!!*


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 28, 2007)

you know i always thought it sucked, when even in KGs not pounds, i am STILL obese (you know, if my kg were pounds...like 210kg-210 lbs) lordy


----------



## Keb (Jun 28, 2007)

Interesting. I hit my "ideal" weight in pounds when I say it in kgs. Hehehe. 

Not that I think I'll ever be my ideal weight.


----------

